# Children of Bodom



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sure there's a few fans on here. Just got their latest album from Play.com, titled 'Relentless, Reckles, Forever'.

Have to say it's rather good so far. Only two tracks in but you can hear the production is sh!t hot, similar to 'Hate Crew Deathroll'. Also the vocals sound a bit more polished and the guitar work as you'd expect is impressive! :thumb:

Well worth a listen if you like the band. I've never thought they've done a particularly bad album, a couple have been all killer, no filler types as well, this album looks to be similar!


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Liked these a few years back but haven't listened in ages. Still like a few songs but something just doesn't "click" for me any more.


----------

